# Phase 1 vs Phase 2 BMQ. What's the difference? (reserves)



## pumita (24 Jun 2011)

What's the difference between Phase 1 and Phase 2? They're both completely BASIC right?

I'm asking because I was an exception to my unit and was put into a later BMQ than the rest. I've read a bit about the instructions for this particular BMQ and it mentioned that this was a Phase 2 BMQ while the one I was supposed to go in (24 May) was a phase I. It also mentioned a few times that I needed to bring my military gear. I originally understood it as a optional thing (bring the gear if you have it), but now that I've realized this BMQ is Phase 2, I'm not too sure.


----------



## MikeL (24 Jun 2011)

Are you sure it's called BMQ Phase 2 and not BMQ(Land)/BMQ(L) course formally known as SQ


----------



## pumita (24 Jun 2011)

looks like BMQ-P



> Le départ de l’autobus est prévu pour 09h00 le 24 mai 2011 pour la phase 1 (QMB-P 1101 et 1102), 26 juin 2011 pour la phase 2 (QMB-P 1103) et 04 juillet 2011 (QMB-T 1131)


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jun 2011)

"Phase 2" merely refers to the course occuring in "phase 2" of the summer training schedule; as I recall, SQFT organizes courses into phases.  This is in part intended to run PLQ and other such courses mostly in phase 1 to increase the number of instructors available for phase 2.


----------

